# 69 deluxe 2 speed stingray



## ODDER (May 27, 2022)

Snagged another project on my way home today. I might just have all the parts to make it correct in my stash. Hopefully.


----------



## nick tures (May 27, 2022)

not bad looks like it will clean up well, the 2 speeds make stingrays ride alot better haha,  i have the same bike, i know that seats not correct but looks good have fun with the project !!


----------



## ODDER (May 28, 2022)

I’m a huge fan of the two speed. No cables to deal with. Not a huge fan of the big sprocket stingrays though. That pea picker belongs to a friend. I took it to a local swap meet for him. He hasn’t picked it back up.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 28, 2022)

ODDER said:


> I’m a huge fan of the two speed. No cables to deal with. Not a huge fan of the big sprocket stingrays though. That pea picker belongs to a friend. I took it to a local swap meet for him. He hasn’t picked it back up.



Is that a yellow or red  band? The blue bands were geared for the smaller 36 lucky 7 sprocket.


----------



## ODDER (May 28, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Is that a yellow or red  band? The blue bands were geared for the smaller 36 lucky 7 sprocket.



Yellow band. All my other 2 speed stingrays besides this and my mini twinn are blue band


----------



## nick tures (May 28, 2022)

ODDER said:


> I’m a huge fan of the two speed. No cables to deal with. Not a huge fan of the big sprocket stingrays though. That pea picker belongs to a friend. I took it to a local swap meet for him. He hasn’t picked it back up.



same here i only have a few but thats the way to go !! i agree cables can be a pain sometimes, pea pickers nice to !


----------



## nick tures (May 28, 2022)

ODDER said:


> Yellow band. All my other 2 speed stingrays besides this and my mini twinn are blue band



surprising though i have a jan of 69 2 speed like yours and its got a blue band on it


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 29, 2022)

nick tures said:


> surprising though i have a jan of 69 2 speed like yours and its got a blue band on it



A blue band and mag sprocket?


----------



## ODDER (May 29, 2022)

nick tures said:


> surprising though i have a jan of 69 2 speed like yours and its got a blue band on it



Wild! I bet it moves quickly once ya get it rolling. I can’t say I’ve ever seen that setup before but it’d be fun to have a few combinations set up at the same time to see/feel the difference.


----------



## nick tures (May 29, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> A blue band and mag sprocket?



yes


----------



## nick tures (May 29, 2022)

ODDER said:


> Wild! I bet it moves quickly once ya get it rolling. I can’t say I’ve ever seen that setup before but it’d be fun to have a few combinations set up at the same time to see/feel the difference.



its sure does nice for a stingray haha ill post a picture of it


----------



## Dbike (Jun 23, 2022)

ODDER said:


> I’m a huge fan of the two speed. No cables to deal with. Not a huge fan of the big sprocket stingrays though. That pea picker belongs to a friend. I took it to a local swap meet for him. He hasn’t picked it back up.



I actually prefer the big sprocket Sting-Rays (with the single-speed). Gearing is just right; not too low and not too high.


----------

